# Best Spots in the State for goose hunting?



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

If you could hunt geese anywhere in the state private or public land what would be your top 3 spots?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

that one field, that borders that one pond that is next to the other field.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Do golf courses count?
R


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Lagoon!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Thiokol Ranch.
Logan River Golf Course
Wherever Dkhntrdstn is hunting.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Sugarhouse park or Liberty park.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

shaun larsen said:


> that one field, that borders that one pond that is next to the other field.


Oh ya that one is the best.


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

rjefre said:


> Do golf courses count?
> R


Heck Yeah they count

So Noble,

To hunt lagoon do we have to dress up as an employee or can we get avery to make us a custom blacktop pattern for our layout blinds?

What the best camoflauge for Sugarhouse park or liberty park burkinstock sandels and pretend to be playing hacky sack all while beating on a drum?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> Thiokol Ranch.
> Logan River Golf Course
> Wherever Dkhntrdstn is hunting.


Any golf course and Joel back yard. I heard he as geese up the ***.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Utah has geese :shock: 

Why the heck didn't someone tell me that sooner. You know how much gas and a non res license is for Colorado :evil:


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Stone bridge golf course all the way last time I was there I counted fifteen collard geese and the rest were banded.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

SR-1 said:


> Stone bridge golf course all the way last time I was there I counted fifteen collard geese and the rest were banded.


Is that the one in Murray by Willow Park Pond? That one has lots of collared/banded birds. That would by my #1 choice.

Next would be a field near my house.

I don't know about a third spot but it would probably be on an expensive hunting club. If no geese came by, the ducks would probably keep me busy. And if no ducks came by, at least I could brag that I hunted there. :mrgreen:


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Kaysville ponds,the alfalfa field next to Jack Harris amd the weed/ alfalfa field across from granny anny's in kaysville. And the cornfield in the closed area on the nature conservancy that gets hunted by Chris Brown. Wtc?


Diverfreak


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have heard that a certain very exclusive club of only about 7 members in Corinne is "the best in the state", but with access being so limited I don't know how you verify such a claim.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> I have heard that a certain very exclusive club of only about 7 members in Corinne is "the best in the state", but with access being so limited I don't know how you verify such a claim.


It's now five members


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

East Bay GC has a lot of geese not sure how many are banded, Tri-City GC also has a decent number of geese. I just can't seem to decide which camo pattern I should wear at the golf course, maybe I can get your guys opinion on the best pattern. Here are my choices.


























I kinda think these guys blend in the best though.









What do you guys think?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

I would go with #2


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

#4, far right


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd have to say Rich County has the best geese right now. There's a million of them that stay less than a hundred yards from the Wyoming border waiting for our early goose season to close. :roll:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

For Utah Snow Geese, the SL County Dump.....


----------



## nacho (Jun 14, 2011)

The safe pond at bear river???


----------



## buckley (Aug 14, 2011)

the pond in the appartment complex right across the street from the harmons in draper, I drive by there everyday and see hundreds. or the guys field on 13th east and about 13600 south lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

thier is some at farmenton i got my first gonzo there last year;


----------



## quackcommander (Aug 20, 2009)

forget that, I make the 20 hr drive north.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Heron lakes golf course. Portland Oregon. 
I going to start packing a 12 iron in my bag


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

quackcommander said:


> forget that, I make the 20 hr drive north.


Got room for one more I'll chip in on gas


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

SLC airport....I read that part in the regs every year about obtaining written permission from the airport president and I start dreaming...


----------

